# Elk Opener



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I heard from my friend in Granville early this morning that he and his son took a nice 6 x 6 Bull in western ND this past weekend that ran about 700 pounds. I hope to get more details to share with you.

Congrats Ron et al!!!

:beer:


----------

